# Hot Diamond/Solar Key Replacement Parts



## Magnum21 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hello to all, I hope you are staying warm. I have a Hot Diamond stove (same as Solar Key I understand) that I inherited from my grandparents, who bought one the same time as my parents in 1977 (who still have theirs). These have been incredible wood stoves that make me smile every time I think about the warmth vs. wood used for all of these years. After all this time the doors have warped on these (...and been straightened, and re-warped).

My big Hail Mary question is are there any replacement parts available for these old gems? I am envisioning a warehouse somewhere that has pallet racks full of new doors, thermostat parts, etc... This warehouse has a beam of bright light coming from it and music can be heard (like a Homer Simpson dream). Have any Hot Diamond or Solar Key owners found this place?

Thanks for any responses in advance.


----------



## begreen (Nov 19, 2015)

My understanding is that the Hot Diamond brand stoves were pre-EPA in the '70s. Could be time to put the old gal out to pasture.


----------



## Magnum21 (Nov 19, 2015)

begreen said:


> My understanding is that the Hot Diamond brand stoves were pre-EPA in the '70s. Could be time to put the old gal out to pasture.


Yes you have that correct (70's and 80's)...but if you ever had to cut wood for one...or more correctly NOT CUT (too much) wood for one you would ask about the secret parts warehouse too!
It's kind of like a good old classic car or truck that is paid for and still as reliable as all get out...A good woodstove is like a good horse or dog, they should be honored and cared for.


----------



## Old School (Nov 19, 2015)

> It's kind of like a good old classic car or truck that is paid for and still as reliable as all get out...A good woodstove is like a good horse or dog, they should be honored and cared for.


I can agree with that. I have both a pre epa and a new cat stove and though I like the burn times of the cat stove I am much more fond of the old stove.


----------



## Carl W (Dec 17, 2016)

Magnum21 said:


> Hello to all, I hope you are staying warm. I have a Hot Diamond stove (same as Solar Key I understand) that I inherited from my grandparents, who bought one the same time as my parents in 1977 (who still have theirs). These have been incredible wood stoves that make me smile every time I think about the warmth vs. wood used for all of these years. After all this time the doors have warped on these (...and been straightened, and re-warped).
> 
> My big Hail Mary question is are there any replacement parts available for these old gems? I am envisioning a warehouse somewhere that has pallet racks full of new doors, thermostat parts, etc... This warehouse has a beam of bright light coming from it and music can be heard (like a Homer Simpson dream). Have any Hot Diamond or Solar Key owners found this place?
> 
> Thanks for any responses in advance.


im  still here   just been busy


----------

